# Medicare and Obamacare....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This was one of the provisions I liked in the bill but never thought that this would happen.... But again shows how this bill isn't helping anyone.



> An Obamacare Change to Medicare Is Backfiring
> 
> A provision in the Affordable Care Act requires Medicare to reduce payments to hospitals that have high readmission rates. The goal was to improve patient care and cut the costs of avoidable hospitalizations. Instead, the new study finds that the Obamacare change unfairly affects hospitals based on the patients they treat.
> 
> ...


Now my question is.... if hospitals are losing money.... where will they get the money to pay for penalties???? Maybe they will raise the cost of what they charge other insurance companies??? What will that do to premiums???


----------

